# No bail set for Hudson police officer



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

No bail set for Hudson police officer
By Carolyn Kessel Stewart / Daily News Staff
Saturday, March 5, 2005

HUDSON -- The police officer charged with filing a false police report will not have to post bail, but he must return to court next month for a pretrial hearing. 

Officer Michael S. Vroom, 27, of 315 Berlin St., Clinton, has been suspended with pay for the past six months and was quietly arraigned in Marlborough District Court yesterday. 

The three-year veteran of the department is accused of charging a man with assaulting him who witnesses said was working on Cape Cod at the time. 

Vroom filed a complaint of assault and battery of a police officer against Michael Moura, but the charge was later dropped because of lack of evidence. 

In court documents, witnesses gave their their versions of a parking complaint last March on Temi Road that led to Vroom's suspension and the charge against Moura. 

On the night of March 3, 2004, John Sherman of 3 Temi Road called police to say a car was blocking his driveway. Vroom knocked on a neighbor's door, 5 Temi Road. Kate Lugin answered the door. 

After talking with Lugin, Joe Moura emerged from the house to move the car, according court records. 

Then Vroom asked Lugin to come out again and told her he smelled pot in the house. When Vroom tried to get in the house, Vroom said Lugin pushed her and Vroom said she pushed him. 

Then Vroom claimed in his report that Michael Moura ran toward the door and pushed the door against him. Michael Moura then ran to a different part of the house, Vroom claimed. 

In his probable cause statement, Sgt. Christopher Shea said he interviewed Joe Moura and another witness, Patricia Quinn, and neither of them saw Michael Moura. Lugin, who said Michael Moura was her boyfriend, also said he was not there. 

Michael Moura's father, Antonio, his brother, Kevin, and the electrical contractor the Mouras were working for vouched in written statements that Michael was with them, working on a plumbing job at a Bourne Dunkin' Donuts. 

One witness told police he saw Moura slam the door in Vroom's face. 

John Sherman, the man who made the original parking complaint, told police he saw Moura slam the door on Vroom. Sherman also has an extensive record breaking and entering, larceny, assault and other charges, according to court documents. Vroom is scheduled for a pretrial hearing on April 6.


----------

